# Not a normal legislation and hunting rights thread



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

*Great Post!*

This is indeed one of the best posts yet, as it strikes at the central belief differences you have pointed out. 

Certainly, the differences between the "urbanites" and the "agrarians" (sounds like a sci-fi movie) have been, and will probably continue to be the root. Whether you examine these two schools of thought back in the 1800's or today, similarities certainly persist, with oftentimes the sheer numbers of people living the "urban" life winning out over the rural areas.

Now, more than ever, we as sportsmen and women must come to terms with ever-diminishing access to places to hunt, fish, camp, hike, trail ride, etc. Much of this loss we experience comes directly from urbanites advancing the urban sprawl we hear continually about, yet few seem to understand. Urban sprawl is not only about development. It is about a thought process, and ideology, that oftentimes is in direct conflict with the realities of Nature. Bear-human encounters, or other wildlife-man encounters, seem to be reported with great fear underpinning the story. Yet, no one ever bothers to peek under the covers long enough to find out whether proper precautions on the part of the human were taken, or even known. The urbanote thing to do seems so often to run against the very core of natural balance. The agrarian understanding of land and animal seems lost in the ruckus.

Man is not almighty. Nature is almighty. Man is not the ruler of the environment. Man is the caretaker. We should certainly always vote for those candidates that best represent the beliefs we have in common, but, as sportsmen and women, we have a responsibility to understand whether political leaders/ candidates are conservationists, or are they urbanite environmentalists that arrogantly believe what is good for man is good for nature, too. It should always be the other way around.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

Good post Selil :thumbs_up 

Perhaps to somewhat emphasize the "urban" in your message ... 

In 1994 when anti hunting factions successfully pushed a referendum banning various bear hunting methods in Oregon the referendum passed in only 9 of that state's 36 counties. However because it passed in Klamath County where the states largest city ( Portland ) is located, the referendum carried overall.

In 2004 when anti hunting factions attempted to push a similar referendum in Maine, although sportsmen prevailed, votes in favor of passage occured in 3 of the states 16 counties, with 2 of those counties being numbers 1 and 2 in population with both countys containing a significant number of resident transplants from more urban areas of the northeast U.S.


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

One of the better threads I have on AT. If not the best.

Thank you,
Ryan


----------



## tldga3 (Sep 8, 2005)

Some of your links did not work for me. Great writing though! :thumbs_up I am sort of a new sportsman / hunter. As I was joining the ranks I felt some urgency from the things I was seeing and reading. I am glad to particapate in hunting, but I would protect hunting even if I would have never became one.

One of the things I dont understand in life is that my Dad used to tell stories of how my Grandpa took him hunting, yet my Dad never took me hunting. My kids are 3 and 4(almost 5) and are already exposed to hunting through me. I just bought my daughters first archery set today.

Sportmens job may be to find willing yet currently non-participating hunters as much as rallying those already here.


----------



## crawler (Sep 28, 2005)

tldga3 said:


> Sportmens job may be to find willing yet currently non-participating hunters as much as rallying those already here.



This kind of hits the nail on the head this post lays out the cause of the problen very well and this quote is one of our best ways to combat the major problem we face.
I will most likly get flamed for this but I allso feel that trophy hunting is causing a lot of problems for us too, with all the focus and money spent on chasing trophies many people do not focus at all on introducing new people to our sports.


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Great thread guys, will have to explore the links more later. :thumbs_up


----------

